# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMOwned Private Server

## Amedis

Just an idea. Would anyone be interested in an MMOwned Private server?

----------


## Tbone

I would if i can be a GM lol

----------


## Matt

I've been thinking about it.. As we do post emulator server exploits.. this could be sort've a bad thing.. But I'll look into it.. We are getting a dedicated server soon  :Wink:

----------


## Amedis

Hahaha. Good point Matt. Really though, if you were offering a service such as a server for the site, Im sure people would respect that (Well, most people) and not try to hack their way into things. Also, alot of the exploits we post arnt game breaking anyways.

----------


## Tbone

Yes, and besides i'm sure the GMs would be trustworthy and responsible (You, Kurios, Chazzwaza or w/e lol, and maybe more)

----------


## Matt

The problem is.. I've run 3rd party game servers before.. and even when you have lots of help you always run into problems.. Corrupt GM's.. Big exploits that no one is aware of until its too late..

I don't know if I have enough time to devote to a game server right now.. It took over my whole life.. from the second i got home.. till the time i went to sleep in the AM.. It was horrible with little to no reimbursement.. I don't think I'm going to be running another one for a long long time.

----------


## Tbone

Okay, but if you do change your mind i'm always here to help out with it and control everything while your gone... maybe you can make one for higher ranks or something.

----------


## pwner

I could help with probelms and that if u make 1 and need me

----------


## Tbone

pwner howd u make so much money?

----------


## Amedis

Matt, I dont understand. How is it that much work? Isnt is simply setting the server up, getting some GM's and letting the good times role? What is it that is so time consuming?

----------


## Tbone

People run off your internet which they depend all on you :/

----------


## Amedis

Yea, but all that means is that you need to host the server. I still don't understand why it would be so much work...

----------


## Tbone

Well, keeping it up, managing stupid hackers, fixing crap all the time :/

----------


## Matt

yeah and people get bored of just the normal stuff so you got to keep the server "always updated" with the newest and coolest stuff."
people get bored of only a few players being online.. you gotta maintain it so it doesn't take up all the RAM on your computer and doesnt hog all the bandwidth.. it really is a complex process to run a successful game server.

----------


## Amedis

Heh, I might do it once I get my new computer, but I would have NO IDEA where to start. So if I do it, you all get to help  :Wink:

----------


## Tbone

I can set it up for you

----------


## Tenche

i think its a good idea i have been looking to host a private server for awile but all the repacks i find suck ass lol

if you get a good one tell me also i whould apply for a GM i have GM tool Pack and a year or more of GM exp

----------


## LightWave

a thing i have been looking at is geetin a sun/windows or a linux based server and rooting the emu to it and running a server also looking at seeing if maybe my friend will do it his internet connection rules its 1gb up and 1gb down lmao he has a internt based off the phone companys servers wich no one els can get lmao so ya but if i get my t1 or fiberoptic net i will let u all know after i get a server or build one

----------


## Tenche

damn i wish i lived at my moms further inland lol

she has T1 but my dad has basic cable :\

----------


## LightWave

the the fiber optic net i want cost aorund 600 amount lmao but o well i will find some way of getting it

----------


## Tbone

My cousin is a REAL BLIZZARD GM, he is always thinking im hacking WoW or sumthing

----------


## LightWave

lmao well do u give off anything that ur hacking lol or do u talk to hime about it lmao it would be like when i use to sale drugs walking up to the cop and saying did u know i can sale a a dime for 15 to a complete retard lmao ya heres my word of advise if u gm relative thinks u r hacking stop acting like u are and prove to him ur not

----------


## Tbone

but i am lol

----------


## Relz

well hes your relative so he shouldnt be mad at you =P

----------


## LightWave

as his job as a gm he has to report any cheaters/hackers to hius supervisor lol but just show him ur not but then cheat when he is not around

----------


## Tenche

**** him if he is in your family he shouldent betray you like that if he finds out so what if he bans you just get his ass kicked out of the family

----------


## LightWave

heres a better way if he bans u tell his work that he looks at porn at work and is cheating him self and he cusses lmao

----------


## nordangard

I would hep out i have lots of skills in scripting and running a server.
But i have a job so i can't help all the time!

----------


## amrican93

I would help with the server i have scripting and GM exp.
But i like everybody else do have a job, so i can't help all the time  :Big Grin: 

I know all the GM commands in my head. And i am running my own server for the moment.  :Big Grin:

----------


## live4evil

Why would a gm need to hack?!

----------


## Tenche

... We could do one i allreayd got one set up and i could run it but i only got basic cable internet so i whould need to update

----------


## amrican93

GM commands is not a hack....
It is just a bunch of helful commands used to run a server.  :Big Grin:

----------


## king11

the server is up

----------


## rony

what is the server info and how do i conect to it?

----------


## idusy-org

gee, maybe the search button?... lazy people these days....fine ill do it for you ONCE AGAIN!

Here it is....But i think its normally down, think tenche had some problems and never got em fixed.... not sure though...Never bothered to look into it anyway  :Smile:

----------


## amrican93

He used some other repack, it went down and now he uses my repack. 
For some odd reason he has put it down now. Let's just wait.

It has been up a large time though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cstober

Is making your own private server allowed? Can u get banned for it??

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?

Yes, No, Maybe so?

----------


## amrican93

If you go to Real WoW Forums log into your account there and start posting things like:

"I am making an Emulator Server, BAN ME BAN ME!"

Then i would think that they would ban you  :Big Grin:

----------


## silentgod

I was just thinking but i think we should have a private server and make it easy to play on cuz if tried to join 30-40 private servers and i never get into them.. or atleast make a guide

----------


## MARKOMAN

ling doesnt work anymore... is the server workin?

----------


## sparrow

I had a server myself for awhile for just me and a few close friends. (The server had roughly 9-12 people) It was fun and all but do to lack of people it got old REAL fast. However there were perks like having lvl 6 developer powers (that was REAL fun) anyway a few things... 1.) You need NON-CORRUPT GMS! (my stupid friend level'd everyone to 250) 2.) The server as said earlier would need a decent amount of people and to sustain this you would probably need a seperate computer to handle it all. 3.) The one you have at the moment dosent work =P

----------


## skaterman411

I would be totally interested ^.^

----------


## Snapster

Lightwave i need your help to something!.. :P
when i make my char , and get the logging screen finished it disconnects me from the server :S 

What do i do  :Smile:  please help

----------


## amrican93

1) My suggestion, don't add suspisous GM's.

2) It would take much power out of a comp to handle like 100-200 members that connect.

3) The one we *had* is put out of bussiness :P

----------


## Snapster

> 1) My suggestion, don't add suspisous GM's.
> 
> 2) It would take much power out of a comp to handle like 100-200 members that connect.
> 
> 3) The one we *had* is put out of bussiness :P


 But can you help me with this prob m8 ? ^^ i really wonna get this working  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sypher

private server sounds good but ud need constant updating n crap just not worth it..

----------

